# Blackpilling my mom on why Our bloodline is genetic trash



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

hope she learns.


----------



## imparatorluk (Jul 24, 2020)

Autism level max


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Jul 24, 2020)

mirin autism


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> hope she learns.


Damn bro all you had to do was go to Girard, Ohio


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Jul 24, 2020)

Fuck her


----------



## NothingCanStopMe (Jul 24, 2020)

The blackpill will set her free


----------



## Britishlooksmaxxer (Jul 24, 2020)

inb4 op mysteriously vanishes never to be seen again


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jul 24, 2020)

Why do retards keep blackpilling normies low iq op


----------



## xdxdxnice1 (Jul 24, 2020)

what the fuck is wrong with you

*WEIRD*


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (Jul 24, 2020)

You got soft parents, If I did this my mom would be on national news for the brutal murder she just committed


----------



## moggingmachine (Jul 24, 2020)

is this nigga about to go menhaz on his family??


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> You got soft parents, If I did this my mom would be on national news for the brutal murder she just committed


She’s not in my life anymore that’s why I said it she walked out on me


----------



## Stare (Jul 24, 2020)

Kill yourself OP


----------



## AH1882 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> She’s not in my life anymore that’s why I said it she walked out on me


What race is your mum? From?


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

AH1882 said:


> What race is your mum? From?


White from ohio


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jul 24, 2020)

mirin, I broke off with my genetically inferior family aswell


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> mirin, I broke off with my genetically inferior family aswell


What everyone should do tbh if your parents are as crazy and inferior as mine just hope they all get into a car accident and as they dying in the hospital just go there stand by the bed and mock them tell them how their is no god and they will be decomposing in a ditch while I dance and take a shit on their grave


----------



## AH1882 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> White from ohio


What did your mum say after you told her were angry for race mixing?


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

It not so


AH1882 said:


> What did your mum say after you told her were angry for race mixing?


 much race mixing it just my dad was physically and emotionally abusive to her ever since they met and I think it has to do with indian culture, I’m also mad she was only many medications right before she was pregnant with me and they stay in your system along time


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Jul 24, 2020)

I wanted to act edgy but honestly felt sorry for her


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

WannaBeA6 said:


> I wanted to act edgy but honestly felt sorry for her


You mirin? Reminder I got sent to abusive programs where kids tried to sexually assault me at 13 because of my drug use at a young age and she wanted to keep me there despite knowing that I was around gay rapists


----------



## AH1882 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> It not so
> 
> much race mixing it just my dad was physically and emotionally abusive to her ever since they met and I think it has to do with indian culture, I’m also mad she was only many medications right before she was pregnant with me and they stay in your system along time


Fuck...it so unfair..i know two mothers who smoked heavily through child birth and have a fucked up eye area which needed surgery. He didn't deserve a white woman note live in a white country if he is going to act like a cunt. Try do whats best for you from now on.


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

AH1882 said:


> Fuck...it so unfair..i know two mothers who smoked heavily through child birth and have a fucked up eye area which needed surgery. He didn't deserve a white woman note live in a white country if he is going to act like a cunt. Try do whats best for you from now on.


My mom is a crazy bitch check this shit out from 10 months ago when we still lived together JFL


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> My mom is a crazy bitch check this shit out from 10 months ago when we still lived together JFL


jflll

"Sohail how about I kill myself"
"How do you want mom to do it"

your family is either mentally retarded or you're larping as both Sohail (yourself) and your mom


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> jflll
> 
> "Sohail how about I kill myself"
> "How do you want mom to do it"
> ...


My real name is Bobby but my mom calls me my middle name sohil. You can ask users who know me here. No this is the type of shit I had to deal with and I had to deal with custody battles before I just gave the fuck up. My mom is a crazy suicidal bitch. One night I was on my iPad late at 12 and my divorced parents started fighting and she called us mixed race ferrel children. Fuck that slut


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> My mom is a crazy bitch check this shit out from 10 months ago when we still lived together JFL


Ok, now I relate to you more lmao
good riddance


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

WannaBeA6 said:


> Ok, now I relate to you more lmao
> good riddance


Sadly even tho I hate my mom I still have something in me that wouldn’t hurt her too bad. My faggot father on the other hand deserves his balls cut off while he is tied down to a chair cause he is a piece of utter fucking shit alcoholic drug addict cunt


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jul 24, 2020)

yeah there are some issues here you need to work out.

“How do you want mom to do it”


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> View attachment 540155
> View attachment 540156
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean?


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> View attachment 540155
> View attachment 540156
> 
> 
> ...


I been through a lot worse at age 12 during a fight where I ran away in the middle of the night my father said he would hire someone to rape me


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> What do you mean?



your mother seems like a piece of shit trying to manipulate you


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 24, 2020)

*Jesus Christ nigga.

If i'd ever do this i'd get my ass whooped for 1 week straight*


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> *Jesus Christ nigga.
> 
> If i'd ever do this i'd get my ass whooped for 1 week straight*


Scroll down and see the other content and you’ll understand more I hope


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Scroll down and see the other content and you’ll understand more I hope


Oh fuck, my bad man.
Damn i understand it man.


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> Oh fuck, my bad man.
> Damn i understand it man.


It’s all good but my entire bloodline including me should have been unable to exist. I wish their was selective breeding so bad fuck this shit


----------



## Stare (Jul 24, 2020)

I can't believe there are niggas out there sending this shit to their mothers.
You are fucking disgusting, OP.
You are more of a disgrace to your parents than they are to you, be sure about that.
They didn't deserve to have such a disgusting son.


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

Stare said:


> I can't believe there are niggas out there sending this shit to their mothers.
> You are fucking disgusting, OP.
> You are more of a disgrace to your parents than they are to you, be sure about that.
> They didn't deserve to have such a disgusting son.


I’m proud of every bit of that they can go fuck themselves you will never understand what it is like to see your own father stab himself beat your mom, beat you, give you drugs as a child, be called mixed race have identity issues, have no one there for you, move around live in VRBOs be told your a faggot and worthless by your own parents. You expect me to give a single shit or respect them? Fuck out of here


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Jul 24, 2020)

Stare said:


> I can't believe there are niggas out there sending this shit to their mothers.
> You are fucking disgusting, OP.
> You are more of a disgrace to your parents than they are to you, be sure about that.
> They didn't deserve to have such a disgusting son.


read the rest of the thread


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

Also if you guys want proof my family is this crazy let me know how to post videos cause everytime I try it don’t work. I have complete evidence


----------



## AH1882 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> My real name is Bobby but my mom calls me my middle name sohil. You can ask users who know me here. No this is the type of shit I had to deal with and I had to deal with custody battles before I just gave the fuck up. My mom is a crazy suicidal bitch. One night I was on my iPad late at 12 and my divorced parents started fighting and she called us mixed race ferrel children. Fuck that slut


Why race mix then mock her creation. Fuck that's brutal. You only get one mum tho.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jul 24, 2020)

@Mirin2234 hey man listen to me carefully.
You should forgive your parents at the end of the day. You don't have to put up with their bullshit but just let them be. I understand you. But you will hate yourself even more if your mom were to kill herself. (STFU autists this isn't cuck behavior cuz family) some of us had fucked childhoods but getting revenge will only make it worse. The relationship with parents should always be positive or atleast neutral for your own mental health. I'm sure you wouldn't really want your parents to suffer. You say it now because you are angry but deep down you know you love them.


----------



## Deleted member 7079 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> hope she learns.


mirin low inhib tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> @Mirin2234 hey man listen to me carefully.
> You should forgive your parents at the end of the day. You don't have to put up with their bullshit but just let them be. I understand you. But you will hate yourself even more if your mom were to kill herself. (STFU autists this isn't cuck behavior cuz family) some of us had fucked childhoods but getting revenge will only make it worse. The relationship with parents should always be positive or atleast neutral for your own mental health. I'm sure you wouldn't really want your parents to suffer. You say it now because you are angry but deep down you know you love them.


Nope not one but trust me when he stabbed himself I tried to stop my mom from calling ambulance cause I wanted him to bleed out JFL


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Nope not one but trust me when he stabbed himself I tried to stop my mom from calling ambulance cause I wanted him to bleed out JFL


Why did he stab himself wtf? Share story wtf is this


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Why did he stab himself wtf? Share story wtf is this


Im gonna go to the gym but I’m going to post story times from now on but long story short until tonight I was 13 and the trauma of seeing that led to my drug use and violence and crimes


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

Baldingman1998 said:


> Why did he stab himself wtf? Share story wtf is this


Was right in front of my eyes as well, I saw the knife go into him


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> My mom is a crazy bitch check this shit out from 10 months ago when we still lived together JFL


nigga

you managed to get your mother this mental low 

you need to act quick now and give her my number so i can comfort her


----------



## Darkstrand (Jul 24, 2020)

Okay you got it infinitely worse than me... But wtf why do genetically inferior adults procreate anyways? 
Idc about that family love bullshit, these egoistic assholes can't keep spawn killing people like that


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

Darkstrand said:


> Okay you got it infinitely worse than me... But wtf why do genetically inferior adults procreate anyways?
> Idc about that family love bullshit, these egoistic assholes can't keep spawn killing people like that


Exactly I am an autistic piece of subhuman trash because my parents were fucked mentally reminder my dad is a legit psychopath and I got diagnosed with ODD at 13 and CONDUCT DISORDER at 16 which is the childhood versions of ASPD. Over for me but it probably just my autism I am not a psychopath I’d be lying to myself trying to think I’m DARK TRIAD. I am nothing


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jul 24, 2020)

well at least you're rich, mr autismo?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jul 24, 2020)

POST MORE!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> well at least you're rich?


Nope my dad is 100k in debt and my mom is 20k in debt there was once a time we were upper middle class tho but my dad ruined it all I will post story times on my bizzare life soon


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 24, 2020)

dude

i havent seen my parents for 3 months now also, i am not going to visit them, not gonna write them and i also blocked them on my phone

they are probably even worse than your parents

i thank god every day that i dont have to talk with them and see them


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

Newone said:


> dude
> 
> i havent seen my parents for 3 months now also, i am not going to visit them, not gonna write them and i also blocked them on my phone
> 
> ...


Nope my dad has done A lot of shit I don’t even feel comfortable saying yet. It’s over


----------



## Biggdink (Jul 24, 2020)

Never reproduce op if your parents are inferior then you’re genetically inferior too


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

Biggdink said:


> Never reproduce op you’re if your parents are inferior then you’re genetically inferior too


True my only hope before I do something I’ll regret forever is to live a remote life with a few people who care about me out west and find touch with nature and try and forget everything and not worry about how I look anymore. I haven’t given up completely yet but sometimes I feel like I want to


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

Bruh I was so retarded a few years ago I thought it was cuz I disrespected god all this shit happened 😂 JFL


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

Well I guess atleast the men on my family are dark triad? My uncle went to prison on my white side for knocking a guys teeth out and he used to smoke crack. Dark triad genes confirmed


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Nope my dad has done A lot of shit I don’t even feel comfortable saying yet. It’s over


my father once spied on me from the gap from my roomdoor and was watching if i am doing some gay stuff

sadly, i was watching some islam video showing faces of muslims and stuff

he came into my room like some madman and started spouting "what are you doing? watching videos of man? are you gay?" he was attacking my sister "what a bad sister are you, sitting silently by while your brother is doing gay stuff" 

screaming around and making us all crazy at late night and nearly attacking me, even slapped me

and this was just one inccident out of 1000 dude, motherfuker traumatized me for live 

my life was hell


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

Newone said:


> my father once spied on me from the gap from my roomdoor and was watching if i am doing some gay stuff
> 
> sadly, i was watching some islam video showing faces of muslims and stuff
> 
> ...


Umm dude my dad literally calls me a faggot says I’m a gay cocksucker and even pulled down his pants after we got into a fistfight and said suck my cock to me while exposing himself, I ran outside and called the cops but they did not believe me and made me apologize to my father or else I would go to Juvie again


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

Newone said:


> my father once spied on me from the gap from my roomdoor and was watching if i am doing some gay stuff
> 
> sadly, i was watching some islam video showing faces of muslims and stuff
> 
> ...


I relate to you a lot as well, but my dad beat the shit out of me one day at 11 while I was naked cause I didn’t go to school that day.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Umm dude my dad literally calls me a faggot says I’m a gay cocksucker and even pulled down his pants after we got into a fistfight and said suck my cock to me while exposing himself, I ran outside and called the cops but they did not believe me and made me apologize to my father or else I would go to Juvie again


isnt your father an ugly curry

arent currys wimps?


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

I’ll admit I was a spoiled brat tho I always got the video games I wanted in my childhood every week. But that’s about it tbh and we went to Europe twice


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

Newone said:


> isnt your father an ugly curry
> 
> arent currys wimps?


He’s not ugly he was supposedly Chadlite or chad based on users I’ve showed his pic too atleast for India he was a mogger


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

Newone said:


> isnt your father an ugly curry
> 
> arent currys wimps?


My dad at like 19 I think. He is 6’1


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> My dad at like 19 I think. He is 6’1


do you live in india?

why is he so crazy?


----------



## Deleted member 6488 (Jul 24, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> View attachment 540155
> View attachment 540156
> 
> 
> ...


when you type the exact same thing 5 minutes later and get more reacts




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

Newone said:


> do you live in india?
> 
> why is he so crazy?


Nope dude my mom is white how would I live in India. I live in the USA. I don’t even know Hindi at all.


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jul 24, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> when you type the exact same thing 5 minutes later and get more reacts
> View attachment 540365







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BigBoy (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> My dad at like 19 I think. He is 6’1


Your mom looks curry too


----------



## Pretty (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Umm dude my dad literally calls me a faggot says I’m a gay cocksucker and even pulled down his pants after we got into a fistfight and said suck my cock to me while exposing himself, I ran outside and called the cops but they did not believe me and made me apologize to my father or else I would go to Juvie again


I’ve never had it this bad but I’ve been called useless human being, idiot useless my dad says useless a lot tbh tho JFL


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

BigBoy said:


> Your mom looks curry too


JFL what kind of delusional cope is that she has light green eyes extremely pale skin and light brown hair I’ll post a pic soon


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 24, 2020)

Stare said:


> Kill yourself OP


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Jul 24, 2020)

I wonder what you guys will say to your gfs/wives when you get one
Will you never show her your parents? It's gonna be strange for her, it's not NT to dislike your parents lmao, it's far from it
I also plan on cutting contact with mine, but I don't know what I will say to girls


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

WannaBeA6 said:


> I wonder what you guys will say to your gfs/wives when you get one
> Will you never show her your parents? It's gonna be strange for her, it's not NT to dislike your parents lmao, it's far from it
> I also plan on cutting contact with mine, but I don't know what I will say to girls


I’ve given up on that tbh that’s part has been over


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 24, 2020)

Lol @ this self hating failure. KYS op


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Lol @ this self hating failure. KYS op


Regardless I will tell my story


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (Jul 24, 2020)

christmasnight said:


> when you type the exact same thing 5 minutes later and get more reacts
> View attachment 540365



his voice is infuriating to listen to


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Regardless I will tell my story


There's nothing wrong with being indian


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

Gudru said:


> There's nothing wrong with being indian


It not about the looks the culture is what I hate beyond belief


----------



## obhmwtsg (Jul 24, 2020)

despite you, i love my mother to death.
i told her about the blackpill and tried to explain why our genes are actually trash, but in a friendly way.
i dont know why u needed to act like a total asshole


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

obhmwtsg said:


> despite you, i love my mother to death.
> i told her about the blackpill and tried to explain why our genes are actually trash, but in a friendly way.
> i dont know why u needed to act like a total asshole


Read the thread bro


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 24, 2020)

can relate my stacey mom married a subhuman genetish trash manlet, my father. how stupid...


----------



## obhmwtsg (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Read the thread bro


quick read, okay i see now.
i mean u are atleast half white, both my parents are ethnic and decided to live in north germany
as ehtnics
you stand no chance against this white giants here


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

It


obhmwtsg said:


> quick read, okay i see now.
> i mean u are atleast half white, both my parents are ethnic and decided to live in north germany
> as ehtnics
> you stand no chance against this white giants here


not even about dating the trauma of all this shit doesn’t have to do with sex cause I’ve gotten a blowjob and am 16. I’ll admit I probably won’t be fucking anytime soon but being mixed comes with set of problems such as not fitting in to either group and such


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jul 24, 2020)

WannaBeA6 said:


> I wonder what you guys will say to your gfs/wives when you get one
> Will you never show her your parents? It's gonna be strange for her, it's not NT to dislike your parents lmao, it's far from it
> I also plan on cutting contact with mine, but I don't know what I will say to girls


It's tough. You don't need to mention it much in the first months tbh. In any way you have to realize that it's not your fault you were born with shit-tier parents that you had to go no-contact on. Neither is it your responsibility to keep in touch or try to keep normal family relations.

Only responsibility for you is to deal with the fact you had to grow up like that and the effects it has had on your life and resulting psyche/mentality/personality. You have to try and stay open-minded to the idea that parents CAN be loving and supportive, despite never having experienced that yourself.

Definitely do not behave the way your parents behaved yourself, or behave that way to your own future children. I know that my own shit-tier parents had issues with their own parents aswell, which was probably a factor in why they chose to abuse me aswell. Try to be better than that.


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (Jul 24, 2020)

Your mom will go er after this


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

DoMoverPRETTYboy said:


> Your mom will go er after this


I hope so


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> I hope so


Actually you're being stupid. ,your mom didn't have a 7ft gigachad waiting to marry her, she wanted a good husband and your father showed up. 

Also there Is genetics combination, both of my parents are subhumans psl wise but here I am a gigachaddam talking to you

It's not your parents fault, you'll never find peace if you ended the relationship with them


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

DoMoverPRETTYboy said:


> Actually you're being stupid. ,your mom didn't have a 7ft gigachad waiting to marry her, she wanted a good husband and your father showed up.
> 
> Also there Is genetics combination, both of my parents are subhumans psl wise but here I am a gigachaddam talking to you
> 
> It's not your parents fault, you'll never find peace if you ended the relationship with them


Read the rest of the thread


----------



## sytyl (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Read the rest of the thread


So what will you do? Just give up on life? Stop being a pussy, you're young, realize your parents are human and don't know any better and just live your life.

It's extreme faggotry to drive your own mother down a spiraling hole of depression and self loathing even if she was the worst possible person she could have been to you.


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

sytyl said:


> So what will you do? Just give up on life? Stop being a pussy, you're young, realize your parents are human and don't know any better and just live your life.
> 
> It's extreme faggotry to drive your own mother down a spiraling hole of depression and self loathing even if she was the worst possible person she could have been to you.


Have you experienced what I have? Bluepillers probably see blackpillers as pussies and wouldn’t understand and think that it’s disgusting but they have not been through it. Women think this site is subhuman but would they u sweat and, could they understand?


----------



## sytyl (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Have you experienced what I have? Bluepillers probably see blackpillers as pussies and wouldn’t understand and think that it’s disgusting but they have not been through it. Women think this site is subhuman but would they u sweat and, could they understand?


I've read your posts.

I am just saying you lashing out on your mom is cringe no matter how bad she had it out for you. Lashing out at your dad is fine, he's a dude.

Again, are you just going to give up lmao, people have had it a lot worse than you. It's clear your mom is emotionally abusive and emotionally manipulative but you're dropping yourself to her level with those replies tbh ngl


----------



## obhmwtsg (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> but being mixed comes with set of problems such as not fitting in to either group and such


rather be mixed than ethnic tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

sytyl said:


> I've read your posts.
> 
> I am just saying you lashing out on your mom is cringe no matter how bad she had it out for you. Lashing out at your dad is fine, he's a dude.
> 
> Again, are you just going to give up lmao, people have had it a lot worse than you. It's clear your mom is emotionally abusive and emotionally manipulative but you're dropping yourself to her level with those replies tbh ngl


lookswise yes but upbringing wise no fucking way


obhmwtsg said:


> rather be mixed than ethnic tbh


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Jul 24, 2020)

Dude leave this fucking forum right now. You clog up the threads with attention seeking posts and you have legit unresolved mental issues. You said it yourself, this place isn't good for you.


----------



## Bitch (Jul 24, 2020)

What is your PSL dude?


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> Dude leave this fucking forum right now. You clog up the threads with attention seeking posts and you have legit unresolved mental issues. You said it yourself, this place isn't good for you.





yolojetrollo said:


> What is your PSL dude?


Me at 15 only pic I have right now I’m almost 17 I looks somewhat better more developed


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Jul 24, 2020)

yolojetrollo said:


> What is your PSL dude?


He's at least HTN


----------



## Bitch (Jul 24, 2020)

Seek professional help now and apologise to your mother, tell her that you got carried away or something. Maybe you were on drugs or make something up. If you’re ugly and you can’t get a girlfriend, she was literally the only woman that took care of you, who stood by your side your whole life.


----------



## Deleted member 6867 (Jul 24, 2020)

@Mirin2234 dafuk u dont even look subhuman I remember ur tiktok videos loool


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Jul 24, 2020)

You know what? Fuck it, since you talk to your mother this way, I wanna see how this ends up. Stay here jfl.


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

yolojetrollo said:


> Seek professional help now and apologise to your mother, tell her that you got carried away or something. Maybe you were on drugs or make something up. You’re ugly so you can’t get a girlfriend, she was literally the only woman that took care of you, who stood by your side your whole life.


Well I’ve had somewhat sexual experience but I will never apologize dude you will never understand


----------



## Deleted member 6497 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Me at 15 only pic I have right now I’m almost 17 I looks somewhat better more developed


The fuck your mad about? You're a loser because of your ideas and personality not looks


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> You know what? Fuck it, since you talk to your mother this way, I wanna see how this ends up. Stay here jfl.


Yessir


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Jul 24, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> You know what? Fuck it, since you talk to your mother this way, I wanna see how this ends up. Stay here jfl.


You deserve no sympathy. She loves you and you betray her. Let's see this self destruction


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> You deserve no sympathy. She loves you and you betray her. Let's see this self destruction


She literally called me a biracial rat behind my back. The fuck? You don’t understand do you? It’s over and sadly it will always be over and I just have to accept the fact that it is over which is why I belong here


----------



## Bitch (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Well I’ve had somewhat sexual experience but I will never apologize dude you will never understand


You’re not even ugly jfl. I wrote this before I saw your pic. You’re at least high tier normie as stated above.


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

yolojetrollo said:


> You’re not even ugly jfl. I wrote this before I saw your pic. You’re at least high tier normie as stated above.


That’s a pic of me from 15 as well my face has changed a whole lot. It was just a good pic tho. I am a mixed race mutt. It is over


----------



## obhmwtsg (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> lookswise yes but upbringing wise no fucking way


who cares if u are chad lmao


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> That’s a pic of me from 15 as well my face has changed a whole lot. It was just a good pic tho. I am a mixed race mutt. It is over


This is me I took rn at LA FITNESS


----------



## sytyl (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> This is me I took rn at LA FITNESS


you aren't ugly, just low iq


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 24, 2020)

The moment you stop caring for your mother is when your life is over boyo. This will bring nothing good for you my friend.


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> The moment you stop caring for your mother is when your life is over boyo. This will bring nothing good for you my friend.


You were in the Snapchat group chat you knew this shit already, you knew it’s over for me in quite a few ways dude. This shouldn’t be of any shock to you


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jul 24, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> You know what? Fuck it, since you talk to your mother this way, I wanna see how this ends up. Stay here jfl.


He is psychopath and autistic bro he needs professional help


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

inceletto said:


> He is psychopath and autistic bro he needs professional help


Why psychopath tho?


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Why psychopath tho?


Just vibes tho


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> You were in the Snapchat group chat you knew this shit already, you knew it’s over for me in quite a few ways dude. This shouldn’t be of any shock to you


Bro. I know you hate them, but your mother is your only carer. Don't ever out her down. I thought I told you to stop browsing .me and get help too. 

It's not belong you at all


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Why psychopath tho?


*Nik cruz in avi**

"Why psychopath tho?"


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Jul 24, 2020)

Based op but people won't get it


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

rightfulcel said:


> Based op but people won't get it


They’ll never understand. If you understand then you are different


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> What everyone should do tbh if your parents are as crazy and inferior as mine just hope they all get into a car accident and as they dying in the hospital just go there stand by the bed and mock them tell them how their is no god and they will be decomposing in a ditch while I dance and take a shit on their grave


sorry things are bad with your family


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

NordicIranian said:


> *Nik cruz in avi**
> 
> "Why psychopath tho?"


Cause psychopathology comes with some behavioral benefits watch the TED TALK. They also successful. I am not


----------



## Deleted member 5522 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> They’ll never understand. If you understand then you are different


They live in a different reality with different senses, they can't understand having sub human parents etc. I hate my parents for dooming me to pain and suffering due to their genes.


----------



## Lux (Jul 24, 2020)

Well, you can say goodbye to any inheritance from her. Not the smartest move.


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> Well, you can say goodbye to any inheritance from her. Not the smartest move.


Motherfucker she is jobless which is why I called her a gold digger. She has never held a stable job and always begs my dad for money even tho they are divorced.


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

rightfulcel said:


> They live in a different reality with different senses, they can't understand having sub human parents etc. I hate my parents for dooming me to pain and suffering due to their genes.


Your upbringing determines who you’ll be with your genes. Parents are everything


----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Jul 24, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> Well, you can say goodbye to any inheritance from her. Not the smartest move.


Even if you hate your parents you can pretend u don’t and use them for housing and money if needed. This was a bad idea in my opinion ngl.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jul 24, 2020)

dn read all pages but wish you the best @Mirin2234


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Jul 24, 2020)

I feel you bro, my Mother is a good person but my father is an utter piece of shit

He abused me and my Mother, he beated her several times in front of me and said I would be a criminal when I grow up 

My Mother divorced him after 20 years of this shit and he still keeps going after her and me

If I ever see this nigga again Im gonna spank him till death, he may have forgotten everything he did to me when I was a kid but I dont, now Im much stronger and rageful

I hope he never crosses our way again cause i'll kill his manlet genetically inferior ass with my bare hands


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> dn read all pages but wish you the best @Mirin2234





Uglybrazilian said:


> I feel you bro, my Mother is a good person but my father is an utter piece of shit
> 
> He abused me and my Mother, he beated her several times in front of me and said I would be a criminal when I grow up
> 
> ...


too bad my mom was not willing to leave no matter what happened and my dad has custody of me to this day even tho child services got involved after a bad fight cause I lied to them and hid my marks


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> My mom is a crazy bitch check this shit out from 10 months ago when we still lived together JFL


Bruh.


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jul 24, 2020)

moggingmachine said:


> menhaz











How a Group Of Gamers Tracked Down a Quadruple Murder Suspect


When one of their friends said he killed three people and was about to kill another, the members of a gaming forum sprung into action. But they were faced with a terrible situation—the clock was ticking and they had no idea where the alleged killer was.




www.vice.com


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> This is me I took rn at LA FITNESS


WAAAAIIITTT WHAAATTTT

YOU ARE THE NARCISST GUY WHO SPAMMED THE FORUM WITH HIS "I AM CHAD" POSTS RIGHT???


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> It not about the looks the culture is what I hate beyond belief


I feel you brother hits home.


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

Newone said:


> WAAAAIIITTT WHAAATTTT
> 
> YOU ARE THE NARCISST GUY WHO SPAMMED THE FORUM WITH HIS "I AM CHAD" POSTS RIGHT???


Lmao yes those was all a joke tho this stuff is not.


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> I feel you brother hits home.


you get it. Also first thread post of my life story is up rn


----------



## sytyl (Jul 24, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> How a Group Of Gamers Tracked Down a Quadruple Murder Suspect
> 
> 
> When one of their friends said he killed three people and was about to kill another, the members of a gaming forum sprung into action. But they were faced with a terrible situation—the clock was ticking and they had no idea where the alleged killer was.
> ...


holy shit this guy was pathetic af


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> How a Group Of Gamers Tracked Down a Quadruple Murder Suspect
> 
> 
> When one of their friends said he killed three people and was about to kill another, the members of a gaming forum sprung into action. But they were faced with a terrible situation—the clock was ticking and they had no idea where the alleged killer was.
> ...


what this have to so with anything?


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> what this have to so with anything?


For reference 

moggingmachine said:
*menhaz*


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> For reference
> 
> moggingmachine said:
> *menhaz*


ah not to be stupid but idk who he is and what he have to do with me at all?


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jul 24, 2020)

this feels like i'm reading the next ER manifesto live when it gets released, bit by bit


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> this feels like i'm reading the next ER manifesto live when it gets released, bit by bit


I just made a post about my life story rn Part 1 LMK what you think broski


----------



## improover (Jul 24, 2020)

Normally I wouldn't believe this is real but this forum is full of autism so yeah


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> I just made a post about my life story rn Part 1 LMK what you think broski


bro, you're still young and look pretty good for having curry genes. seek out professional help, it breaks my heart to see a guy almost 10 years younger than me just give up, you aren't in a good mental state and having a school shooter as your avi gives me bad vibes


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> bro, you're still young and look pretty good for having curry genes. seek out professional help, it breaks my heart to see a guy almost 10 years younger than me just give up


I go to mental hospital intensive outpatient cuz I just got released a few days ago...... it is 8 hours long aa day


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> I go to mental hospital intensive outpatient cuz I just got released a few days ago...... it is 8 hours long aa day


respect, takes a lot of balls to admit something is wrong. stick to it if you can


----------



## improover (Jul 24, 2020)

@Mirin2234 Don't listen to bluepilled cunts, if you're treating your parents like that then they must have been shitty, but if you're gonna let them ruin your life you're a cuck. Just move on from these shitty parents and try to build a good life, their punishment will be seeing you living a decent life without their help


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jul 24, 2020)

improover said:


> @Mirin2234 Don't listen to bluepilled cunts, if you're treating your parents like that than they must have been shitty, but if you're gonna let them ruin your life you're a cuck. Just move on from these shitty parents and try to build a good life, their punishment will be seeing you living a decent life without their help


he should just be neutral to them. and just strive to do the best he can in life.

it sounds like his parents also suffer from mental illnesses, so who are we to talk bad on them when they also go through shit.
+ i bet OP isn't making it any easier for them.


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> he should just be neutral to them. and just strive to do the best he can in life.
> 
> it sounds like his parents also suffer from mental illnesses, so who are we to talk bad on them when they also go through shit.
> + i bet OP isn't making it any easier for them.


Nope they are the biggest pieces of shit I know they deserve nothing\


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Nope they are the biggest pieces of shit I know they deserve nothing\


meh.

just don't go ER and stick to therapy


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> meh.
> 
> just don't go ER and stick to therapy


the jew doctors gave med at 16 that causes pychosis and anger in me I can't reverse even tho only for 2 weeks. anytime I needed help in life I was backstabbed. FUcking Jew world .


----------



## sytyl (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Nope they are the biggest pieces of shit I know they deserve nothing\


Then move on from them when you can jfl, as @improover said, the best thing you can do is live a good life, that will be your "revenge".

As it is right now you're probably going to become giga suicidal or become the next news headline.

Both are a waste of your potential.


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

sytyl said:


> Then move on from them when you can jfl, as @improover said, the best thing you can do is live a good life, that will be your "revenge".
> 
> As it is right now you're probably going to become giga suicidal or become the next news headline.
> 
> Both are a waste of your potential.


my brain is fried from undergoing an extremely traumatic even while on 4 tabs of LSD


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jul 24, 2020)

deja vu


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> deja vu


?


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

to anyone reading an worried ima be like ER know that im in outpatient mental health place and I have a therapists, plus I would never do such a violent thing, I just have cruz as my avi which im about to change as a joke. Im not a monster.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> ?



this reminded me of another thread 

but bro you're not even ugly, no reason to go off like this, just cut ur parents off


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> this reminded me of another thread
> 
> but bro you're not even ugly, no reason to go off like this, just cut ur parents off


Im a minor


----------



## hairyballscel (Jul 24, 2020)

ngl i thought you were a fucked up autistic pissy teen with anger problems, _which you still are_ but your parents are pretty fucked up tbh, don't listen to anyone saying "you only have 1 mom so make amends" that doesn't mean shit if she doesn't love and care for you, i hope you get the help you need


----------



## Zyros (Jul 24, 2020)

Stare said:


> Kill yourself OP


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> to anyone reading an worried ima be like ER know that im in outpatient mental health place and I have a therapists, plus I would never do such a violent thing, I just have cruz as my avi which im about to change as a joke. Im not a monster.


well i reported you to the FBI just for your own safety, so you won't get any ideas and start planning stuff.

you being american just makes it even more concerning


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> well i reported you to the FBI just for your own safety, so you won't get any ideas if you plan some stuff.


What exactly did you tell them?


----------



## hairyballscel (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Im a minor


how old are you?


----------



## hairyballscel (Jul 24, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> well i reported you to the FBI just for your own safety, so you won't get any ideas if you plan some stuff.


bruh wtf, was that necessary?


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> well i reported you to the FBI just for your own safety, so you won't get any ideas and start planning stuff.
> 
> you being american just makes it even more concerning


No way you actually reported dude I hope you are kidding. How exactly did your report me?


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jul 24, 2020)

FBI - Tips


Website to provide tips to the FBI.




tips.fbi.gov





just some screen shots and that i'm concerned.

they'll only visit him if he tries to buy a gun or looks for explosives online, so chill if you aren't doing that.


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> ...


Fucking unbelievable dude. I can't believe this shit. Say SIKE rn. Please PM me rn


----------



## Introvertednarc (Jul 24, 2020)

I understand where you’re coming from op , my subhuman father should never have been allowed to reproduce , fucking ugly retarded piece of shit , I’m so relieved and glad that he’s dead now , hope he’s burning in the deepest pits of hell 😍😍😍😍😍. I’m just glad I inherited most of my mum’s facial features otherwise I would have gone ER tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 24, 2020)

your mom looks giga curry not gonna lie....


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> I understand where you’re coming from op , my subhuman father should never have been allowed to reproduce , fucking ugly retarded piece of shit , I’m so relieved and glad that he’s dead now , hope he’s burning in the deepest pits of hell 😍😍😍😍😍. I’m just glad I inherited most of my mum’s facial features otherwise I would have gone ER tbh


@MoeZart reported me to the fucking feds.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> @MoeZart reported me to the fucking feds.


didnt read the thread

did u say you gonna kill someone?

nigga u look good, concentrate on pussy and forget your parents


----------



## Introvertednarc (Jul 24, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> ...


Please tell me u actually haven’t reported Op to the feds ...


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> FBI - Tips
> 
> 
> Website to provide tips to the FBI.
> ...


what if im watching edits about nikolas cruz and Ramirez 5 hours a day. But never look up any violent stuff and other shit


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> @MoeZart reported me to the fucking feds.


SIKE MOTHER FUCKER  stick to therapy, if we weren't on a bro-website i'd be concerned.

if ITers find this thread i'm sure they'll report you though, you show way to many warning-signs


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

Introvertednarc said:


> Please tell me u actually haven’t reported Op to the feds ...


this entire forum is in deep shit.......


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> SIKE MOTHER FUCKER
> but stick to therapy, if we weren't on a bro-website i'd be concerned


Just admit you did do it dude you can be honest., You edited the post too many times for it to be a joke. I understand why you were worried tho


----------



## Zyros (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> Fucking unbelievable dude. I can't believe this shit. Say SIKE rn. Please PM me rn


hes trolling you, do you think fbi gives two shits about this


----------



## Loko88 (Jul 24, 2020)

seriously? don't talk to your parents like that you fucking autist


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

Zyros said:


> hes trolling you you think fbi gives two shits about this


idk the cops have arrested me for this kinda thing before


----------



## thecel (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> White from ohio



It’s everyday bro with that Disney Channel flo


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jul 24, 2020)

Zyros said:


> hes trolling you you think fbi gives two shits about this


na they don't care. they'll put his IP on some monitoring list to see if he tries to buy fire-arms or explosives online and if he doesn't he'll never see them.

as if they'd actually look into cases. cuck-country


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

thecel said:


> It’s everyday bro with that Disney Channel flo


Oh my rice oh my lovely rice you are my true love darling baby.


----------



## Truecel14 (Jul 24, 2020)

People who have normal parents can't understand some of the fucking abusive shit that they do to their own children.


----------



## Zyros (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> idk the cops have arrested me for this kinda thing before


but not for shit talking on some internet forum. imagine all the false reports they must receive from random trolls. The only things they tqke seriously is if you act lile you are planning something (theres been people in trouble for faking and joking about terrorist attacks plans)


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

Truecel14 said:


> People who have normal parents can't understand some of the fucking abusive shit that they do to their own children.


This this and this. My closest friend rn who is also on looksmax that I know irl basically told me ill never be normal again and he's the only dude preventing me from suicide tbhngl. I also love nature too tho so there's that


----------



## Truecel14 (Jul 24, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> This this and this. My closest friend rn who is also on looksmax that I know irl basically told me ill never be normal again and he's the only dude preventing me from suicide tbhngl. I also love nature too tho so there's that



Is your mom white? Would you be gl if she didn't marry your father?


----------



## Introvertednarc (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

Zyros said:


> but not for shit talking on some internet forum. imagine all the false reports they must receive from random trolls. The only things they tqke seriously is if you act lile you are planning something (theres been people in trouble for faking and joking about terrorist attacks plans)


I posted nikolas cruz edit at military school while drubnk and the next day cops came and interviewed a bunch of people deemed me risk and detained ke for psychological evaluation then released me.


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 24, 2020)

Truecel14 said:


> Is your mom white? Would you be gl if she didn't marry your father?


I mean am I that ugly rn tbh?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jul 24, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> dn read all pages but wish you the best @Mirin2234



funny avi


----------



## AH1882 (Jul 25, 2020)

Stare said:


> I can't believe there are niggas out there sending this shit to their mothers.
> You are fucking disgusting, OP.
> You are more of a disgrace to your parents than they are to you, be sure about that.
> They didn't deserve to have such a disgusting son.


Are you mixed race?


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Jul 25, 2020)

You gotta have sex with your mom, its the only solution. And maybe then you can head to Girard, Ohio, and resolve the matter


----------



## Deleted member 3020 (Jul 25, 2020)

ur parents are actually fucked up and in return gave you a shit life. why do we allow garbage to procreate


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jul 25, 2020)

So many shitposters on this topic telling him what he does was bad. JFL @ u.

Imagine this: Not everybody has good and loving parents like you. The 'always love your parents, they only want the best for you' is talking from a position of privilege.

Everybody has this inner instinct to love their parents, and when it turns out that your parents fucked up your life, it's important to turn that instinct off as to not keep getting abused by those same parents.


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 25, 2020)

Syobevoli said:


> So many shitposters on this topic telling him what he does was bad. JFL @ u.
> 
> Imagine this: Not everybody has good and loving parents like you. The 'always love your parents, they only want the best for you' is talking from a position of privilege.
> 
> Everybody has this inner instinct to love their parents, and when it turns out that your parents fucked up your life, it's important to turn that instinct off as to not keep getting abused by those same parents.


Exactly this this this and then this again. Thank you


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jul 25, 2020)

Damm bro I feel bad for you homie, but don't let them defeat you, you're still young revenge them with success. Don't give up bro it's your life you're here only once , make the best of it! I recommend you to watch David goggins and read into his life story, how he overcame tough childhood , shit parents and became a successful person, it will change your life bro atleast it changed mines.


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 25, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Damm bro I feel bad for you homie, but don't let them defeat you, you're still young revenge them with success. Don't give up bro it's your life you're here only once , make the best of it! I recommend you to watch David goggins and read into his life story, how he overcame tough childhood , shit parents and became a successful person, it will change your life bro atleast it changed mines.


I’ll look into it for sure thank you


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 25, 2020)

Aeons said:


> ur parents are actually fucked up and in return gave you a shit life. why do we allow garbage to procreate


Exactly my entire family should been killed off in nature but modern society has allowed these pieces of trash to exist and procreate. In the old days my parents wouldn’t have survived and even if they did they would’ve never met as they live on opposite sides of the world


----------



## DaGullas (Jul 25, 2020)

*Ridiculous.*


----------



## ezio6 (Jul 25, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> hope she learns.


rope


----------



## Deleted member 7465 (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 26, 2020)

It's over.


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 26, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> It's over.


Well yeah I been knew that


----------



## wasted (Jul 26, 2020)

Your parents should've abortionmaxxed but sadly it's too late now.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Jul 26, 2020)

man, she certainly has certain fault for all this, i say this with this school abusers thing in mind. but it’s not like she knows the negative consequences of all this biology shit.
I don't know dude. looking at your picture you don't even look ugly. looks good to me, kind of a pretty boy.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Jul 26, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> I’m proud of every bit of that they can go fuck themselves you will never understand what it is like to see your own father stab himself beat your mom, beat you, give you drugs as a child, be called mixed race have identity issues, have no one there for you, move around live in VRBOs be told your a faggot and worthless by your own parents. You expect me to give a single shit or respect them? Fuck out of here


ok your life kind of sucked, was it all bad? dont you had any good moments?

you seem capable to change yourself, you have the brain to it. just force yourself. take a look at davig goggins.


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 26, 2020)

Eduardo DOV said:


> ok your life kind of sucked, was it all bad? dont you had any good moments?
> 
> you seem capable to change yourself, you have the brain to it. just force yourself. take a look at davig goggins.


I had a few good moments I guess, but I was prone to mental illness and autism from the womb, I got depressed at 8 in my life story thread. And after my parents sent me away to the desert for 6 months I wouldn’t undergo severe trauma and molestation that would forever alter my mind


----------



## Pillarman (Jul 26, 2020)

I'm indeed shocked at people telling OP blindly that "parents care about you" crap, if your parents cared about you you wouldn't end up on this forum


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 26, 2020)

Pillarman said:


> I'm indeed shocked at people telling OP blindly that "parents care about you" crap, if your parents cared about you you wouldn't end up on this forum
> 
> View attachment 544806


Well that’s not true, you can have great parents and be on here tbh. But yeah not all parents are worthy of love and people have to realize that


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Jul 26, 2020)

“BRO FORGIVE THEM”

i know how you feel fuck them they don’t deserve an ounce of respect if they’re always insulting you and trying to make you feel bad


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 26, 2020)

I’m actually sad rn because my mom was manipulating me into thinking she didn’t play a part in any of this but when I tried to help set her free, she chose my dad instead so fuck her. But I get sad cause I miss having a mother’s affection, and taking car rides with my mom talking about my day and her day. We would go to Starbucks and take walks in the park and I felt happy cuz my mom was probably my best friend. Damn I miss my mom


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Jul 26, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> I had a few good moments I guess, but I was prone to mental illness and autism from the womb, I got depressed at 8 in my life story thread. And after my parents *sent me away to the desert for 6 months* I wouldn’t undergo severe trauma and molestation that would forever alter my mind



wtf are you the batman? like in that cave he had to climb in the movie lol


----------



## Deleted member 7112 (Jul 26, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> I’m actually sad rn because my mom was manipulating me into thinking she didn’t play a part in any of this but when I tried to help set her free, she chose my dad instead so fuck her. But I get sad cause I miss having a mother’s affection, and taking car rides with my mom talking about my day and her day. We would go to Starbucks and take walks in the park and I felt happy cuz my mom was probably my best friend. Damn I miss my mom


Too bad she was a whore all along just fucking ditch her ass and pretend she dosen’t exist.


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 26, 2020)

TheSavior said:


> Too bad she was a whore all along just fucking ditch her ass and pretend she dosen’t exist.


True I will admit she is. But I hate women nature even more after that, she would always tell me she will kill herself cuz of my dad and she will call the cops on him but she only called the cops on him a few times, and still sides
With him that I’m evil and begs him for money. FUCK WOMEN


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Jul 26, 2020)

'I still love you always'. Brutal. Imagine being so mentally deranged after being brainwashed by a forum full of confirmed autists and losers that you take it out on your mum.


----------



## Deleted member 6572 (Jul 26, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> 'I still love you always'. Brutal. Imagine being so mentally deranged after being brainwashed by a forum full of confirmed autists and losers that you take it out on your mum.


Read the thread


----------



## PYT (Jul 26, 2020)

Mirin2234 said:


> hope she learns.


holy fuck dude this nigga right here is a different breed fr fr


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Jul 26, 2020)

legit caged


----------



## Marsiere214 (Jul 27, 2020)

as someone who has shit parents you are a inspiration for me.


----------



## Pendejo (Jan 7, 2022)

Mirin autismo


----------

